# gaggia manual machines exploded views



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all. if you have a gaggia manual machine i have uploaded all the exploded views for the most popular manual machines to my website, baby, classic, coffee etc. you can easily determine where any problem may be occuring. if your saeco or gaggia machine is not listed let me know as there are around a 100, also have the pdf for the grinders. also have the pdf for the manuals.

mark


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

